# last trip on the headboat...



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

tommorow morning will be the last trip for me, unless i can bum a ride out to the bridge with the neighbors before the season closes. i'll be going out of lynnhaven, boat leaves at 8am...hopefully i'll go out with a bang. i've yet to get anything bigger than a fat 24" this season...i'm hoping tommorow is my day. i'll let you guys know how it goes...let me know if anyone is goin' out.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

All a man can do is try. Thats why they call it fishing, not catching. ....Tightlines


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

today you probably could have safely called it catching...had a great time out there this morning. on the way out, ran into birds spread out and workin' hard maybe a mile from the bridge. fished for an hour or so, then the birds settled down on the water for a little bit...were still gettin' them though...just had to move around a little bit and put some effort in to get them. action picked up again, and the birds were back up...all in all it was a good morning to be out there. i managed a few schoolies, kept a 22" for dinner...somebody tossed an 18" in my bucket on the way in while i wasn't lookin'  oh well...more fish to clean and mouths to feed. i met StingSilver and his buddy out there, they had some nice ones too from what i saw. good meetin' you guys. might not have to be my last trip after all...maybe next week.


----------



## Stingsilver (Apr 5, 2002)

Yeah, it was a pretty good trip on the First Chance this a.m. and sure beat the heck out of standing on the beach at lesner for 4 hours with nothing to show

Nice meeting you Skatin! I might try again thursday a.m.--if you need a ride you can email me at [email protected] (i never think to check PMs, but i do check my emails on aol)


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*This thread has gone way overboard.*

It seems to me there is bunch of hearsay going on without knowing the facts. No good can come from it! Lets try and keep it to fishing or boating related topics folks....Merry Christmas & Tightlines


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*you should have*

just deleted the whole thread. No sense taking folks thoughts and words and editing them. 

But all said...I'm surprised ya let it hang out there that long. And yeah...I know ya probably gonna delete my post here too.  That wouldn't surprise me either.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*No reason to delete a fishing report TA*

but I will set the record straight for you. To begin with, no ones thoughts or words were edited. Some members were offended by the topic, or should I say BS that was getting started. Everything you people were saying was hearsay, not fact. Then there were those that would dig for more.  Those posts were deleted. 

I know it's that time of year when people get cabinfeaver. If your board and can't keep it positive, don't post. Maybe go downtown and hand out blankets and sandwitchs to the needy, that should make you feel better about yourself. Don't know what you talking about? Keep it to yourself. Want drama, turn on the soaps just don't bring it here!

I'm not here to babysit people! What was going on could have hurt the boards owner and the membership. This is a joyful time of year. Lets keep it that way.....Merry Christmas, Hat80

This thread is closed


----------

